# Bailing on the PNW! Who has snow?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, daughter just got home from a month in Bozeman Montana and said it was decent blower.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bozeman, mt
Sandpoint, Id
Jackson, WY
Grand targhee, ID
Big sky, mt


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

we have a great base, but we seem to be in the polar vortex again


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya Wyoming was looking good to me. Always dreamed of riding Jackson Hole as it's the most beautiful place in the world but sadly every time I'm there it's summer :dunno: Was worried it might be expensive but I hear Targhee is a tad more affordable.

Sadly I'll probably be stuck scheduling it over a weekend so if any of the places get less crowded that would be helpful. Probably heading out late February or maybe start of March.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> Ya Wyoming was looking good to me. Always dreamed of riding Jackson Hole as it's the most beautiful place in the world but sadly every time I'm there it's summer :dunno: Was worried it might be expensive but I hear Targhee is a tad more affordable.
> 
> Sadly I'll probably be stuck scheduling it over a weekend so if any of the places get less crowded that would be helpful. Probably heading out late February or maybe start of March.



Targhee is a beautiful place, but is not Jackson Hole. Much smaller, significantly less terrain. Colorado is getting it this winter. The Utah Machine looks like it is starting to get feisty.

Are you flying or driving. If you are driving, make a game-time decision and just pull the trigger (load the car and go) once a storm starts amping. I'd be on my way to SLC this week for the weekend.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

+1 def too soon to decide, anything can happen in 3 weeks. the important thing is you've resolved to bail, bravo


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Targhee is a beautiful place, but is not Jackson Hole. Much smaller, significantly less terrain. Colorado is getting it this winter. The Utah Machine looks like it is starting to get feisty.
> 
> Are you flying or driving. If you are driving, make a game-time decision and just pull the trigger (load the car and go) once a storm starts amping. I'd be on my way to SLC this week for the weekend.


Good to know. I'm sure it's probably still bigger than any place on Hood and def. bigger than all the east coast resorts but if I'm gonna do the west I guess I should probably be sure to get my moneys worth.

And ya I'm driving but my only concern with deciding last minute is it leaves me scrambling to find a place to stay last minute which will likely be much more expensive, same with lift tickets, but maybe that's just the price I'll have to pay to find snow:dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

are you talking a couple weeks or the rest of the season or what?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

CassMT said:


> are you talking a couple weeks or *the rest of the season *or what?


I wish! Sadly the whole job thing is gonna prevent that. Spent my ski bum days out east, now it's the office style job for me (which isn't so bad as it does involve snowboarding :yahoo: ) But likely going for just a week or so.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.wasatchsnowforecast.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/western_snowpack.png

Point your car towards the green.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i like the looks of that map! i hope our 109% starts showing up soon

no way you are gonna drive to jackson or CO in 12 hours, it's 10ish just to get here, tons of ppl take the red-eye train strait pdx to wf, can't beat that deal


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

CassMT said:


> i like the looks of that map! i hope our 109% starts showing up soon
> 
> no way you are gonna drive to jackson or CO in 12 hours, it's 10ish just to get here, tons of ppl take the red-eye train strait pdx to wf, can't beat that deal


I don't know I mean red's a good color right :dizzy: god that map makes me sad. And I thought moving to Hood was suppose to ensure me snow??? 

But I remember it taking me just about 12 hours to get from JH to PDX when I was moving out here but that was summer. I'm sure its probably much slower in winter when storms are rolling through. 

Wasn't aware of the train... Hmm that could be interesting. Where would one find this magical sounding beast?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Whitefish Mountain Resort at Big Mountain in Whitefish, Montana

at the bottom that page

i went WF to PDX last year it was fun as hell, people partying and then you wake up at the place, at $107 rountrip there's no way to drive that cheap. no car needed here it's all close and there's busses and shuttles all over..not sayin it's gonna be good though! we need some fresh bad, today it was so cold and wind they didnt even open chair 1


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Most of New England is getting 12+ inches tomorrow. Then there's rumors about a colossal storm for Sunday & Monday. Blizzard of '78 status. 3+ feet projections from what I've been told, but that's pretty far out and I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

areveruz said:


> Most of New England is getting 12+ inches tomorrow. Then there's rumors about a colossal storm for Sunday & Monday. Blizzard of '78 status. 3+ feet projections from what I've been told, but that's pretty far out and I'm not going to get my hopes up.


Ha ya winter out there has been crazy this year. In the 16 years I rode out there I really never really saw more than 2 feet of snow in one storm except for a few super localized lake effect bands. But There's not enough snow in the world to convince me to spend money flying back there over going somewhere out here in the west. I never had any idea what I had been missing growing up and now... well now I have a disease only big mountains can cure!

But hopefully you guys get pounded! My childhood home in southern MI has been having one of it's snowiest winters on record. Can't believe their getting more snow than the PNW!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> Probably heading out late February or maybe start of March.


However, things can change fast and been known in the past to be a good period....6-7 hour....leave at 2am and in time for lifts spinning at 9.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It seems like the PNW is just waiting to burst. I am thinking it is going to start snowing hard and frequently withing a couple of weeks. You are probably going to have the greatest winter ever this spring. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

There's so much pow at bachy right now idk what your talking about. We're about to get hammered again this weekend. Knee to waist deep blower on NW all day yesterday.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> It seems like the PNW is just waiting to burst. I am thinking it is going to start snowing hard and frequently withing a couple of weeks. You are probably going to have the greatest winter ever this spring.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thursday A 30 percent chance of snow showers, mainly after 10am. Mostly cloudy and cold, with a high near 7. Wind chill values as low as -26. Breezy, with an east wind 20 to 22 mph, with gusts as high as 34 mph. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
Thursday Night Snow showers likely, mainly before 4am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 2. Wind chill values as low as -21. Breezy, with an east wind 17 to 23 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
Friday A 30 percent chance of snow showers, mainly after 4pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 16. North northwest wind around 11 mph becoming south southeast in the morning. Winds could gust as high as 20 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
*Friday Night Snow likely, mainly after 10pm. Cloudy, with a low around 14. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.
Saturday Snow. High near 27. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 10 to 14 inches possible.*
Saturday Night Snow. Cloudy, with a low around 24. Breezy.
Sunday *Snow likely*. Cloudy, with a high near 29.
Sunday Night *Snow showers likely*. Cloudy, with a low around 29.
Monday S*now showers likely*. Cloudy, with a high near 33.
Monday Night *Snow likely*. Cloudy, with a low around 24.
Tuesday A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 33. Breezy. 


i've been doing my part with sacrifice and blood ritual... so you're all welcome.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

shit i hope some of that makes it over here, currently -19* with the lifts closed for the second day


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

areveruz said:


> Most of New England is getting 12+ inches tomorrow. Then there's rumors about a colossal storm for Sunday & Monday. Blizzard of '78 status. 3+ feet projections from what I've been told, but that's pretty far out and I'm not going to get my hopes up.



Rabble Rabble Rabble......it is Feb and most of the decent-sized resorts aren't even fully open, yet! Sun-Monday is already backing-off. Blah.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> There's so much pow at bachy right now idk what your talking about. We're about to get hammered again this weekend. Knee to waist deep blower on NW all day yesterday.


Ha ya and it's about the first time that's been the case all season. It has gotten better the last few days and looks to be shaping up, but despite that the base coverage in side country and trees is still super low. At Mt Hood Meadows they have an entire gated section which is where I do nearly all my riding and that won't open this season no matter how good the spring is as it requires building snow bridges in the run out. They won't put in the time and effort to start building them in February even with 2 feet of fresh so that's gonna never open this year. :dunno: On the bright side with the way the weather pattern is shaping up I may be able to get some powder turns to warm up my legs on some less gnarly stuff before heading out to some place that's had a full season!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

My wife today.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> My wife today.


Why won't you let us watch your wife? :laugh: But no you have the video set to private...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> Why won't you let us watch your wife? :laugh: But no you have the video set to private...


Oops. Fixed


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thoughts on this? $419 per person for three nights and 2 days of lift tickets at Big Sky? Not having spent time in that area not sure if it's a great deal that I can't pass on or if I should stick with wing it based on snow and hope to not spend much more.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

lab49232 said:


> At Mt Hood Meadows they have an entire gated section which is where I do nearly all my riding and that won't open this season no matter how good the spring is as it requires building snow bridges in the run out. They won't put in the time and effort to start building them in February even with 2 feet of fresh so that's gonna never open this year.


That's about 1/3 of the available terrain at MHM and management doesn't want to open it because February is too late in a season that lasts into May??? Sure, go with that.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> My wife today.







Just a psa...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^Too Funny!!!^^^


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Grizz said:


> That's about 1/3 of the available terrain at MHM and management doesn't want to open it because February is too late in a season that lasts into May??? Sure, go with that.


You guys talking about Heather?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> You guys talking about Heather?


Yes.

I'd be very surprised if it didn't open in February.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Have snow, will travel.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if it didn't open in February.


Hopefully they do and I can make another trip down. I was there this past weekend and was bummed that Cascade was closed. Wasn't even windy at all so I'm not sure what the reason was...


----------

